# Peugeot 753 Chorus



## mj3200 (Apr 18, 2008)

Here are pictures of my Peugeot 753 Chorus which I have recently "re-interpreted".

When I got the frame originally in 1989 I loved the frame, but hated the paint job, and after a number of years it was replaced and hung on the garage wall. Here is what the finish was like as built. 










Anyhow four years ago I decided that I would have it resprayed by Mercian - and they did a great job, but I never got around to completing the project. I got into it again a couple of months ago. I bought a lightly used Ribble SLX with Chorus components and transferes the bits. I also had the fork chromed. Anyway this is how it turned out - I'm pleased. Those Veloflex tyres though. I thought they must be 22 inch diameter - never again!!























































Hope you approve.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

looks nice... did you have them put the dt decals on reversed on purpose (R on L and vice versa, so letters are leaning backwards instead of forward)?


----------



## mj3200 (Apr 18, 2008)

They had just done like that,pearl white with black labels like that and I prefered the more "aero" look.

Now that's an eye for detail.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Like your new paint though I also liked the fade of the original.  Some of the wild paint schemes of the day made it challenging to find a conservative looking bike.

Nice to see the Monoplanars. What wheels?


----------



## mj3200 (Apr 18, 2008)

The wheels are Chorus hubs - 7 speed cassette - with some form of SS db spokes and Campagnolo Omega V rims.


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

That's really really nice, good work. I've just got some monoplanars myself. I also own a Mercian so know how good their finishing is. Funny, the original frame almost looks larger! Optical illusion I guess.


----------



## mj3200 (Apr 18, 2008)

You are right Danny the frame with the original paint is just one I got off the internet to illustrate.

Talking of Mercians................


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

*Assume that Mercian is yours?*



mj3200 said:


> You are right Danny the frame with the original paint is just one I got off the internet to illustrate.
> 
> Talking of Mercians................


That Mercian prompted me to convert mine, I've admired that and others many times in their gallery. The enclosed picture is how mine was originally built. I did away with the downtube shifters and popped on some alloy Chorus 10 speed ergo's and some nice GEL280 tubulars! Rode it to work today, a real pleasure.


----------



## mj3200 (Apr 18, 2008)

I whish it were; but it's not mine. It's one of the best looking steel frames I've seen though.


----------



## abarth (Aug 12, 2008)

That's really a nice paint job. I heard that Reynolds does not recommend plating on 753 tubing. Anyone know more about this?


----------



## mj3200 (Apr 18, 2008)

All I know of it is that Mercian's website says you can't, but Bob Jackson has no such qualms. Nor does my local frame builder.

That Mercian would be beautiful with a chrome front and rear.

Also both my 753 and Colnago MXL frames are almost identical in weight and Colnago has polised and plated stays so................


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

I have a 753 Hetchins and that's chromed left right and centre!


----------



## wintro (Aug 2, 2011)

Nice job with the Chorus build. Can you tell me what the seatpost diameter is for the Chorus? I just got the same frame and I am piecing together the components.


----------



## Gunnar75 (Feb 15, 2011)

Where did you get the new decals? I have a Pug that needs repainting


----------



## T0mi (Mar 2, 2011)

it looks great. I would have not put the peugeot stickers on it though. The paint + chrome were enough.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

nicest Peugeot I've seen. love the paint and shiny parts.

well done.


----------



## mj3200 (Apr 18, 2008)

Gunnar75 said:


> Where did you get the new decals? I have a Pug that needs repainting


The decals are from Atlantic Boulevard in Bury UK and the downtube ones are part of the re-paint by Mercian.


----------



## aptivaboy (Nov 21, 2009)

Wintro, I've found various online references stating 27.0, 27.2 and 27.4. It may have to do with the fact that Reynolds later produced a 753 OS version. Schwinn used it on some of the last Waterford Paramounts. I'd recommend taking it to a bike shop and having them measure the frame. 

My Puegot Chorus 753 supposedly uses a stock 27.2 seatpost, but we'll see after its reamed out and repainted. The catalog here might supply some extra info, although I was unable to find anything new on the seatpost size there: 1988 Brochure - USA . I have the same paint scheme as the Chorus shown in the photos. 

Robert


----------



## mj3200 (Apr 18, 2008)

The seatpost is a 26.6 or 26.4 from memory, but absolutly not 27.2. Some floating about on Ebay from time to time.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

My late lamented Bob Jackson 753 used a 27.2 seatpost. But yes, towards the end of the run there was 753 OS.

Nice "resto" there on the Peugeot.


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

I think I have a NOS C Record seatpost in my parts bin that's either 26.6mm or 26.4mm - I was toying with using a shim on a 27.2mm frame but never did!

I could be persuaded to part with it.


----------



## mapleleafs-13 (Oct 13, 2011)

i really liked the before paint, but it still looks great now


----------

